
Apple may be developing a Tile-like tracking tag - angott
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/17/apple-tile-tracker-find-my-iphone-replacement/
======
angott
> [...] when you've denoted a tagged item as lost, any Apple device can read
> the information and you'll receive a notification when someone has found it.
> That's a clever way for Apple to take advantage of its enormous number of
> active devices, and give its tag a leg up over the competition.

The network effect is what will likely make this thing stand out from the
competition. Exploiting the huge number of iPhones and iPads around is
something startups like Tile were and will never able to do.

------
xenospn
As someone who has spent the last year of their life developing a network that
aims to find missing pets using this technology, this is fairly discouraging.

